# Calcium



## BlueBettaSplendensLover19 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi, does anyone know if "Flukers Reptile Calcium with D3" expires after a certain amount of time time? I have an opened bottle that a friend gave me when his gecko passed away. He said the bottle was bought in 2012, but that it had no expiration date on it. Do you guys think I can still use it, or should I throw it out? Calcium is about $5 dollars for a container of it where I am from, so it would save me some money if I can use it. Let me know what you guys think! Thanks! :grin2:


----------



## NiceCrocs (May 14, 2016)

What are you using it for? If it's for a lizard, you'd probably be better off posting on a lizard forum, lol.

My thinking had always been that is there's any doubt about the safety of a product, err on the side of caution and buy a new one.

ETA: herpderp, this is the finless friends section, of course it's for a lizard. Sorry, I'm delirious from lack of sleep.


----------



## BlueBettaSplendensLover19 (Jun 7, 2016)

@NiceCrocs
Yes the calcium is used to coat crickets and mealworms before I feed them to my gecko. I wrote this post on the "finless friends" section, so I thought it would be okay to ask a question about reptiles.


----------



## NiceCrocs (May 14, 2016)

It is, sorry I was not fully awake, it's totally okay to ask here.


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

Hmmmmm this is my daughters piece of cake, she uses this in the zoo for some reptiles but than the amount are much more higher and the using is much bigger. I fully can understand that you ask this question, we also have it a lot with fishflakes and pellets. Most of the time calcium is save to use but like nicecross says: doubt, buy a new one. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I have a different brand that is Reptivite. Just bought bottle month ago. It does have an expiration date of 2019 so I would assume it does have a shelf life of a few years. If that one is from 2012 it is probably close to expiration if not already. If it was me, I would probably go ahead and get a new bottle. What is your geckos name? A cutie on avatar!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you have a products bar code or product number you can find expiration dates.


----------

